# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  گالری تصاویر جالب همراه با کد

## BahmanDB

دوستان  لینک که گالری تصاویر جالبی داره می تونین استفاده کنید در باره گالری تصاویر سوالات 
زیادی شده دوستایی که مثالهایی در این مورد دارن می تونن به این پست اضافه کنن .

http://vandelaydesign.com/blog/web-d...age-galleries/

البته در ادامه خودم هم مثالهایی رو به این پست اضافه خواهم کرد .

با تشکر

----------


## BahmanDB

اینم یه مثال از Slideshow  که می تونید دانلود کنید که واقعا زیباست  :

*دانلــــــــــــود*

----------


## BahmanDB

اینم یه مثال از Slideshow زیبای دیگه 

http://www.wikiupload.com/download_page.php?id=191160

----------


## BahmanDB

12 گالری تصاویر جالب 
http://visionwidget.com/toolz/8-web-...slideshow.html

----------


## BahmanDB

50 مثال با jquery 

http://www.noupe.com/ajax/50-amazing...les-part1.html

+

http://blog.tuvinh.com/50-amazing-jquery-examples/

----------


## BahmanDB

15 گالری تصاویر زیبا 
http://speckyboy.com/2009/06/03/15-a...and-tutorials/

----------


## BahmanDB

8 منوی زیبا با Jquery   به همراه سورس 

http://www.catswhocode.com/blog/8-am...ery-accordions

----------


## BahmanDB

25 افکت تصاویر با jquery 

http://www.tripwiremagazine.com/tool...available.html

----------


## jingiliboyz

> 25 افکت تصاویر با jquery 
> 
> http://www.tripwiremagazine.com/tool...available.html




آقا اگه امکان داره طرز استفاده jquery در دات نت بگید مثلا من میخوام آلبوم عکس من با این تکنولوژی نمایش داده بشه چطور آلبوم عکس خودم رو بهش معرفی بکنم و کد این تکنولوژی رو کجا بزارم که کاربکنه

----------


## BahmanDB

بله حتما آموزش می دم . اما اقای  RaZiE  دوست عزیزم زحمت کشیدن فیلم هایی رو گداشتن که جالب هستن می تونین از اونا هم استفاده کنین . 
موفق باشین

----------


## AhoO-sh

ما همچنان منتظریم  :لبخند:

----------

